# 24 Std. Rennen in Duisburg



## Highlander1972 (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde.

Wir suchen noch einen fitten Fahrer für Duisburg im 8ter Team.
Wollten erst im 4rer Starten, aber leider waren schon alle Plätze belegt   

Nun der Versuch ein 8ter Team auf die Beine zu stellen.
Kommen aus 47906 Kempen und Umgebung.

Hoffe auf diesem Wege noch jemanden zu finden.  



Kette rechts
Volker


----------



## sportfan (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

bin noch auf der Suche nach einem Team. Vielleicht wäre ich ja der richtige für euch. Wie wollt ihr denn fahren (Zeiten pro Runde)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highlander1972 (12. Januar 2008)

Hallo.

Wäre Klasse und dann noch aus Kempen  ;-)

Wir überlegen, dass jeder ca. 1 Std. fährt, damit wir schnelle Rundenzeiten hin legen.    

Nicht, "ankommen ist alles...."
Weit nach oben in die Rangliste wollten wir schon     

Kette rechts
Volker


----------



## sportfan (12. Januar 2008)

Das sollte kein Problem sein. 16-17 Minuten auf der Runde sind immer drin.


----------



## MiFu (12. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Ich suche auch noch ein Team! Hatte dir schon ein PN geschickt! 
Komme aus Duisburg! 

Gruß Micha


----------



## Racer09 (16. Januar 2008)

Hi, wir suchen evtl auch noch einen vierten Fahrer für unser 4erM Team. Ziel ist das Treppchen. Also demenstprechend solltest du dich in den letzten Jahren in Duisburg möglichst unter min den ersten 10 im Schnitt auf die 24H aufgehalten haben. Wenn ja, stellen wir dann eins der Konkurenzfähigsten Teams in der 4erM-Wertung. Nähere Infos per PM. Ich selbst bin einer der Top 5 Zeiten auf 24H 2007 in Duisburg gefahren und die andern 2 sind 2007 unter den top 10 der T-mobile cycling-tour sehr weit vorne zu finden. Bitte nur reelle Zuschriften (Rundenzeiten mit der 15 vor dem Komma sind schon Pflicht_)!!


----------



## wogru (17. Januar 2008)

Vorfreude für alle:




Falls es nicht funktioniert ->www.sportsinteam.de !! In den News, Seite 2 !!


----------



## Racer09 (17. Januar 2008)

sehr geiles Video, da kommen einem doch gleich wieder die Erinnerungen hoch


----------



## LunaLuX (19. Januar 2008)

Klasse Video und macht schon wieder richtig lust drauf

Hier mal ein paar bilder meiner Lampenserie für 2008
JC lights-double shorty 



JC lights-single shorty



JC lights-Vista db




Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Highlander1972 (25. Januar 2008)

Hi Gemeide.

Noch 2 Fahrer suchen wir noch für unser Team.
Bitte um kurze Mai, wenn Interesse bestehen sollte.

Kette rechts


----------



## sigggi (31. Januar 2008)

Sucht noch Jemand einen Fahrer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highlander1972 (1. Februar 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Sucht noch Jemand einen Fahrer?




Hallo Siggi.

Ja, wir suchen noch einen Fahrer für unser 8ter Team.

Gruß Volker


----------



## LunaLuX (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute

Ich suche auch noch ein Platz nett währe ein 4er oder 8er

Licht könnte ich vielleicht sponsern als Rent a Light  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Highlander1972 (1. Februar 2008)

LunaLuX schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich suche auch noch ein Platz nett währe ein 4er oder 8er
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, suchen noch      für ein 8ter Team

Kette rechts
Gruß Volker


----------



## LunaLuX (1. Februar 2008)

Hört sich doch gut an

seit ihr 2007 auch schon am Start gewessen??

Vielleicht sollten wir mal quatschen

PN an dich

Gruß
Jörg


Highlander1972 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, suchen noch      für ein 8ter Team
> 
> Kette rechts
> Gruß Volker


----------



## sigggi (3. Februar 2008)

Highlander1972 schrieb:


> Hallo Siggi.
> 
> Ja, wir suchen noch einen Fahrer für unser 8ter Team.
> 
> Gruß Volker



Entschuldige, dass ich jetzt erst antworte. Ich war ein paar Tage unterwegs.
Aus welcher Ecke Deutschlands kommen die Fahrer von eurem Team?
Welche Anforderungen an die Mitfahrer stellt ihr?


----------



## sportfan (6. Februar 2008)

@ sigggi

wir kommen zum großteil aus der ecke um kempen. das liegt in der nähe von mönchengladbach / krefeld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highlander1972 (6. Februar 2008)

sportfan schrieb:


> @ sigggi
> 
> wir kommen zum großteil aus der ecke um kempen. das liegt in der nähe von mönchengladbach / krefeld.




Wurd ja schon vorgegriffen     

@Jörg.
Mist Wetter für's Taraining   

Kette Rechts
Volker


----------



## Highlander1972 (6. Februar 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Entschuldige, dass ich jetzt erst antworte. Ich war ein paar Tage unterwegs.
> Welche Anforderungen an die Mitfahrer stellt ihr?



Wichtigste ist Spaß  
Dann natürlich mindestens unter die ersten 3 Platzierungen    

Gruß Volker


----------



## LunaLuX (6. Februar 2008)

Hi Volker

Tja und immer Rolle ist echt blöd

Ja ja spass das wichtigste und dann unter denn ersten 3 sein wollen aber genau das macht ja spass  

Gruß
Jörg



Highlander1972 schrieb:


> Wichtigste ist Spaß
> Dann natürlich mindestens unter die ersten 3 Platzierungen
> 
> Gruß Volker


----------



## sportfan (6. Februar 2008)

Top 3 ist doch ein gutes Ziel. Mal sehen was drin ist.


----------



## LunaLuX (6. Februar 2008)

also ich denke das es zu schaffen ist und man muß ja auch ziele haben denn zu sagen Dabei is Alles währe doch blöd oder


----------



## sportfan (6. Februar 2008)

Da hast du recht. Je weiter vorn, desto besser. Wobei ich denke, ne Top10 wäre schon klasse.


----------



## Georgme (6. Februar 2008)

versuch das unmögliche 
um das mögliche zu erreichen..


----------



## sportfan (7. Februar 2008)

Kennst du den Spruch nicht "Nichts ist unmöglich"!


----------



## LunaLuX (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo

Wetter Schön und ich werde heute eine runde RR drehen 

Oder vielleicht wieder beim NightRide in Duisburg fahren


Gruß
Jörg


----------



## sportfan (7. Februar 2008)

Hi
evtl werd ich heute auch ne runde drehen. je nachdem wann ich hier im büro die türe verschliessen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LunaLuX (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo Ihr´s

Am Sonntag bin ich um 11:00 in Duisburg um mal wieder die 24h runde zu drehen

Wenn jemand lust kann ja gerne kommen würde mich freuen

Würde sagen am Pförtnerhäuschen

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Becci (8. Februar 2008)

LunaLuX schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr´s
> 
> Am Sonntag bin ich um 11:00 in Duisburg um mal wieder die 24h runde zu drehen
> 
> ...


denk nur bitte daran, wenn du die lange treppe fährst das beim angesagten wetter die leute vom dav dort sein werden...nimm bitte rücksicht, ansonsten gibts wieder nur stress...


----------



## LunaLuX (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo

Ja das ist mir bekannt und ICH werde natürlich darauf achten 

Leider macht das nicht jeder und so wird jeder mit dem Bike über ein kamm gezogen

Ihr seit ja am 16.02 da oder??

Gruß
Jörg



Becci schrieb:


> denk nur bitte daran, wenn du die lange treppe fährst das beim angesagten wetter die leute vom dav dort sein werden...nimm bitte rücksicht, ansonsten gibts wieder nur stress...


----------



## Becci (11. Februar 2008)

schade eigentlich dass es immer wieder die biker gibt die nicht drauf achten, aber gut, dass du es tust!! 

yeb, wir sind zu einer langsameren runde am 16. vor ort.kannst dich gerne anschließen, und jeder der mag natürlich auch.nur eintagen wäre schön


----------



## LunaLuX (11. Februar 2008)

Aber ich konnte am vormittag recht gut fahren aber am mittag wurde es dann doch recht voll

Ja mal sehen ob wir am 16.02 auch wieder im Landschaftspark fahren denn vielleicht fahre ich am 17.02 denn Poison-Bike Cup

Mehr hier

http://www.gaebwebdesign.info/j6/index.php

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## sportfan (11. Februar 2008)

Hi Jörg,

leider funktioniert der Link nicht. Am 17.02 passt es bei mir leider nicht. Wann sind denn die anderen Rennen in dem Cup? Hobby oder Lizenz?


----------



## LunaLuX (11. Februar 2008)

Jo kommisch grade hat er noch geklappt

aber geht auch so 

http://www.eifel.de/go/veranstaltungen-detail/49106.html

und dann 

Kontaktaufnahme im Internet

° Homepage


----------



## sportfan (11. Februar 2008)

die haben wohl ein paar probleme mit ihrer homepage. aber danke für den tip.
werd dann da nochmal reinschauen


----------



## Eisbaer_078 (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo!
Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einem Platz in einem 4-er Team! Habe mich leider so lange mit der Suche nach 3 Fahrern ´herumgeplagt`,dass ich im Endeffekt selber nun gänzlich ohne Startplatz hier stehe ;(( War letztes Jahr auch in Duisburg, waren als 4er Team unter den ersten 50 Herren-Teams; wäre nett,wenn ich das nun steigern könnte (IST ABER KEIN MUSS - kann ja auch einfach nur gegen meine eigenen Zeiten vom letzten Jahr fahren,fahre auch gerne in einem ´langsameren`Team mit!!!)  Meine Runden lagen zwischen 19 u 20 Min. teilweise auch darunter (schnellster in meinem Team) mir kommt es aber auch auf den Spaß beim fahren an. 'Ich selber komme aus Krefeld,bin 26 Jahre alt. Also - bitte bitte meldet euch
PS; Am besten auf meine Email - Adresse mailen,die da lautet;  [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfan (12. Februar 2008)

Hi,
im 4-er Team wirst du wohl nichts mehr bekommen. Aber schreib doch mal Highlander1972 an. Vielleicht ist noch ein Platz in dem 8-er Team frei. Von deinen Zeiten her, wärst du in guter Gesellschaft aber nicht mehr der schnellste 
Wir sind ja samstags schon ein paarmal zusammen gefahren.


----------



## Eisbaer_078 (12. Februar 2008)

hehehe..werde an meinen Zeiten mit Sicherheit noch etwas ändern  Hoffe ich.. *g* letztes Jahr habe ich im Februar noch einen Bandscheibenvorfall gehabt und hatte seit ewigen Zeiten nicht mehr auf dem MTB gesessen...2Mon.Vorbereitung hatte ich nach der Kur Juni,dafür fand ich das Ergebnis nicht schlecht 08 wird besser,versprochen


----------



## Eisbaer_078 (12. Februar 2008)

Danke für den Tip - habe Ihm schon gepostet. Fährst du dann auch in dem Team?
Gruß


----------



## sportfan (12. Februar 2008)

Genau ich werde auch in dem Team an den Start gehen. 
Hab leider auch keinen anderen Platz mehr bekommen. Einzel und 2er waren schon voll.


----------



## Eisbaer_078 (14. Februar 2008)

War leider nichts mehr frei...suche immer noch einen Startplatz für Duisburg!


----------



## Highlander1972 (1. März 2008)

Hey MTB Express Kempen - Teamfahrer

Wie sieht es aus mit nem Treffen nächste Woche?

Kleine gesellige Runde......

Termine sind erwünscht !!

Geb mal Mittwoch abend ein.   

Gruß Volker

Was ich vergessen habe.
Schickt mir bitte einen kurzen Lebenslauf...
Natürlich MTB bezogen...
Zwecks Presse  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (1. März 2008)

Wenn ein 4er Team mit Top10 Ambitionen noch nen Fahrer sucht, wär ich interessiert.
Ich bin jetzt 2 Jahre beim Team zabotrails.de mitgefahren (Die *********rufer). Wir waren beides Mal in den 4er Top10, aber haben 2008 leider kein Team für Duisburg zusammen bekommen.
Mein Rundenschnitt letztes Jahr war 17:22, und ich denke daß da dieses Jahr noch was geht.

Ich wär echt beleidigt, wenn das net klappt. 24h Dui ist geil (-;


----------



## Highlander1972 (4. März 2008)

Hallöle

Teamtreffen am 05.03.2008 im Comix in Kempen. (Peterstr.)
Zwischen 19:30 und 20 Uhr !!

Tisch ist bestellt !!!

Bitte kurze Info, wenn noch nicht bekommen.....  ;-)

Greets


----------



## LunaLuX (13. März 2008)

Hallo Freunde des MTB und Team

Ich wollte euch auf eine Veranstaltung in Holland (Rozendaal) aufmerksam machen

Ich habe den Tipp dort zu Fahren von meinem Neuen Team Kollegen Michael Bonnekessel.

Soll eine nette und gut gemachte Veranstaltung sein und auch die stecke für Holländische Verhältnisse anspruchsvoll.

Etwa 7 km lang mit 175 hm und es wird 150min 105min und 75min rennen angeboten.

Also, wer Lust und Zeit hat kann sich ja auch nennen und wir würden uns dann mal wieder treffen.

Der Link zur Seite

http://www.bergrace.nl/offtheroad/index.php

Gruß
MTB Express / Team Berg Germany / http://www.berg-bike-cup.de / http://www.berg-bikes.de

Jörg


----------



## Becci (19. März 2008)

falls es noch leute gibt, die einen platz in einem 8er team in duisburg suchen (egeal ob m oder w) bitte pn an mich.
danke!
gruß
becci


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. März 2008)

Hi Becci, ich versuche unseren Jüngsten Teamfahrer dem Kai zu überzeugen, vorrausgesetzt er ist euch nicht zu langsam. Hatte Letztes jahr im 4 er team sein debüt..


----------



## Becci (19. März 2008)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Hi Becci, ich versuche unseren Jüngsten Teamfahrer dem Kai zu überzeugen, vorrausgesetzt er ist euch nicht zu langsam. Hatte Letztes jahr im 4 er team sein debüt..



es soll soweit ich es mitgeteilt bekommen habe ein fun team werden, also die 5 derzeit angemeldeten herren starten dieses jahr das erste mal, und das ziel scheint ankommen zu sein 
also kein gehetze wie im 4er team  

 danke im vorraus!!!


----------



## Highlander1972 (25. März 2008)

Moin MTB Express Team.

Andre und Ich sind Sonntag in Duisburg gewesen.

Super Wetter  

Andre meint die Strecke ist nicht mehr so hart wie die letzten Jahren.

Zur Treppe, trotz vieler Spaßiergänger, gut zu fahren.
Selbst die Spaziergänger aben Platz gemacht um zu schauen wie wier da runter kommen...

Aber natürlich haben wir denen IMMER den Vorrang gelassen !!!   

Andre hatte mal wieder die ganze Zeit Glück.
Ich natürlich mal wieder nicht....
Platten am Hinterrad     

Hoffe ja, dass die nächsten Wochen besser werden....    

Gruß Volker


----------



## IGGY (25. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen
Dieses Jahr startet unser Team zum ersten mal beim 24h Rennen! 
Wir haben noch nie bei so einer Veranstaltung teilgenommen. Habt Ihr ein paar Tips für uns, an was man so alles denken sollte, damit es ein super Erlebniss wird?


----------



## LunaLuX (26. März 2008)

Tach Volker

Jo Wetter war klasse und ich hatte ja schon gesagt das sich die Strecke stark vereinfacht hat.

Nur für die, die am Ostermontag RuK fahren wollten war es ja ein Griff ins Klo

Ist eigentlich das Startgeld weg??

Hoffe wir kommen mal alle zusammen zum biken 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Highlander1972 (26. März 2008)

Mahlzeit Jörg.

Startgeld ist raus.
Steht bei der Telnehmerliste auch schon als bezahlt.

Andrè hat auch die Namen der Teilnehmer denen geschickt, zum ändern.
Ist aber vom Veranstalter noch nicht gemacht worden.

Gruß Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (26. März 2008)

Hallo, 



LunaLuX schrieb:


> Jo Wetter war klasse und ich hatte ja schon gesagt das sich die Strecke stark vereinfacht hat.



In welcher Form ist die Strecke denn "einfacher" geworden?

Gruß

SR


----------



## sportfan (26. März 2008)

Hi,
die Strecke in sofern einfacher geworden, dass sie fast geteert wurde. In den ersten Jahren waren viele Riefen und Furchen in der Strecke durch regen und viele bremser. das war im letzten jahr nicht der fall. a wurde die strecke vorher begradigt, damit die auch jeder fahren kann. ne echte speedstrecke. ich denke das in diesem jahr ne menge jungs die runde in 15minuten fahre werden (wenn die beine es können)


----------



## Racer09 (26. März 2008)

sportfan schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Strecke in sofern einfacher geworden, dass sie fast geteert wurde. In den ersten Jahren waren viele Riefen und Furchen in der Strecke durch regen und viele bremser. das war im letzten jahr nicht der fall. a wurde die strecke vorher begradigt, damit die auch jeder fahren kann. ne echte speedstrecke. ich denke das in diesem jahr ne menge jungs die runde in 15minuten fahre werden (wenn die beine es können)



Bin auch 2007 15er Rundenzeiten gefahren...


----------



## Becci (27. März 2008)

sportfan schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Strecke in sofern einfacher geworden, dass sie fast geteert wurde. In den ersten Jahren waren viele Riefen und Furchen in der Strecke durch regen und viele bremser. das war im letzten jahr nicht der fall. a wurde die strecke vorher begradigt, damit die auch jeder fahren kann. ne echte speedstrecke. ich denke das in diesem jahr ne menge jungs die runde in 15minuten fahre werden (wenn die beine es können)



die strecke wurde bislang jedes jahr vorher "gepflegt" und sah beim rennen selber dann an manchen stellen wieder bescheiden aus (ich sag nur abfahrt vom damm  )
trotz allem..ich freu mich schon wieder auf august, mal sehen was dann kommt


----------



## KILROY (27. März 2008)

Wenn vorher wieder ein walking-event stattfindet, werden die vermutlich die Strecke noch mit 500er-Naßschleifpapier abziehen....


----------



## LunaLuX (27. März 2008)

(ich sag nur abfahrt vom damm)
trotz allem..ich freu mich schon wieder auf august, mal sehen was dann kommt [/QUOTE]

Tja so ein zwei stellen sind doch nicht schlecht denn ein wenig Anspruch sollte ja schon gegeben sein

wobei sich der Zustand gegenüber 2005-2006 schon stark verbessert hat und es 2007 immer noch genügend stürze gab.

Tja 24h sind schon lang gell 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## HB76 (29. März 2008)

sportfan schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Strecke in sofern einfacher geworden, dass sie fast geteert wurde. In den ersten Jahren waren viele Riefen und Furchen in der Strecke durch regen und viele bremser. das war im letzten jahr nicht der fall. a wurde die strecke vorher begradigt, damit die auch jeder fahren kann. ne echte speedstrecke. ich denke das in diesem jahr ne menge jungs die runde in 15minuten fahre werden (wenn die beine es können)



was hat das dann nochmit mtb zu tun??


----------



## Felixxx (29. März 2008)

Das ist so einfach, dass es auch dieses Jahr wieder um die 200 Einsätze der Sanitäter geben wird...
Ist halt 'ne Breitensportveranstaltung - und da muss das Risiko kalkulierbar bleiben. Bei 350 Fahrern ist das bei einer 7,7km Runde ein Abstand von 22m - ein rein theoretischer Wert, aber zeigt er doch, dass es ganz schön Verkehr auf der Strecke gibt...
Im Gegensatz zu der wirklich schönen Veranstaltung gibt es ja auch "bike around the clock" Anfang Juni bei Limburg. Dort wird es auch dieses Jahr wieder eine "richtige" MTB Streckenführung geben. Funktioniert aber auch nur deshalb, weil dort gerade mal ein Zehntel der Teilnehmer starten wird.
Beides sind sehr gut gemachte Veranstaltungen - jede auf ihre Art.

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## specbike (31. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,
leider habe ich in duisburg keinen Startplatz mehr bekommen,da war ich wohl zu langsam!Aber wer mich in seinem Team haben möchte,37 m kann sich bei mir melden.Bin für alles offen,ob 2er, 4er ,8er oder Mix,egal,hauptsache erfolgsorientiert!Meine Rundenzeiten letztes Jahr lagen bei 17-18 Minute.Momentan bin ich damit beschäftigt meine Leistung noch aufzubauen.Und es sieht gut aus!Zuschriften aus Großraum Dortmund währen toll,da man sich fürs Training mal treffen könnte.Weiter weg geht natürlich auch.
also dann,nichts wie ran!
Gruß Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

